# Newbie...wanting to move family to Cairo!



## SunDvlASU

My husband and I are considering a move from the US with our two kids (ages 4 and 7) to Cairo, pending job offers. I'd love to hear from other families that have done the same...with pros and cons and advice!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

SunDvlASU said:


> My husband and I are considering a move from the US with our two kids (ages 4 and 7) to Cairo, pending job offers. I'd love to hear from other families that have done the same...with pros and cons and advice!!


Hello and welcome,

Just for the avoidance of doubt, do you mean that are considering a move to Cairo and then looking for a job, which I would not recommend, or have you been offered a job here and are considering the pros and cons?


----------



## SunDvlASU

Thanks for asking! I should have clarified... We will definitely have jobs secured before making the big move!!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

SunDvlASU said:


> Thanks for asking! I should have clarified... We will definitely have jobs secured before making the big move!!!


That's sensible, you would be amazed at the number of people who ask about coming here on spec. What specifically can I help you with, best areas to live in, schooling, personal safety?


----------



## emmab73

I have just moved to Cairo, about 7 weeks ago, I was in UAE for 5 years before that. Despite feeling I was somewhat prepared for the change, I wasn't, just not in any way.

My view of Cairo, limited as it is so far, is come and see the pyramids and then go home again, trying to have a reasonably normal western type life here is going to take a big effort and it's quite overwhelming, my husband is enjoying work, but I am rather limited in what I can do for a day as I seem to get a lot of hassle when I go anywhere, not just for the fact that I am a walking wallet, but, regardless of what you are wearing, even the women stare at you.

Facilities and amenities, whilst present, may not be exactly what you would expect, roads, traffic and driving are astronomically bad, although my husband drives here a lot of people just have a driver instead.

In short you can survive and get by here, but unless you have some major reasons to come here I would stay home. A lot of the other families in our company that I have met here feel the same way and are counting the days until the project is over.


----------



## Biffy

It does take a big effort and if you talk to many people they don't manage it even after a long time - there are so many sacrifices and compromises to be made.

Also with children there is the issue of schooling - an American / british school is a must - so this adds extra cost - unless your company will pay.

Facilities and amenitites - what are they??

Chanes are you may end up living in an apartment - depending on where you live / work. no green spaces - there are a few parks - but not like what you get in the USA. The few parks that they are get literally millions of people - ven my children who are adventurous souls - went to the playground and said they couldn't actually get on anything to play.

I am here because my husband is EGyptian and he wanted to grow his business - but I ( and absolutely the children) are coundting the days.
The children actively dislike it - and they have been here many times before so it is not unfamiliar.


----------



## meb01999

i wouldn't do it, unless you know for certain that you will be staying a limited time.

regarding schools, you get what you pay for, and the great schools cost a tremendous amount of money here.

the quality of life for children is just not comparable. it's doable, but it can be depressing knowing that you've given up very basic things that make a child's life happier and are instead having them grow up in a polluted, swarmy environment where the national cancer institute has just recently released a report that their childhood cancer rate is now 7 times that of the US.

anyway, i wouldn't do it again, that's for certain.


----------



## Sonrisa

My kids are 7 and 5. We kind of like it here...


----------



## bermac

We live here, now without kids, but many of our friends are families and many like living here. It is not as bad as the above poster's make it out to be. It is not like the US but I would think that is why you are considering living here. We live in Maadi and the social life is great, our friends kids thrive both in the British School (MBIS) and at the American School (CAC). 

We have been here for 2 years and still love it (although we previously lived in Nigeria for 4 1/2 years). There is a lot to see and do in Cairo and in Egypt if you open your eyes and mind. We recently got back from a desert trip to Siwa with our older kids who were visiting. Camping in the Western Desert, White Desert and in Siwa with lots of dune driving. 

It is close to so many locations. last weekend we flew to Beirut for the weekend. Beirut is an amazing place! 

Most western products are available here - not in the selection as back home but do you really need 15 brands of whole wheat bread? The fruit and vegetables are amazing. Local veal, lamb, chicken is very good. Beef is so so. Pork is hard to get and expensive but we bring in a cool box of pork each time in. 

Anyplace is what you make of it. This summer may be a bit rough as the economy and foreign currency reserves continue to contract. The government situation is somewhat unstable (but then so again was Nigeria as we lived through a coup, and a brutal dictator). 

You should have your employer include schooling on one of the good schools as part of your contract.


----------



## Biffy

Hi
I think closer to the mark is in between the 2 posters.

I think the quality of life is not what I would hav back in the uK - but that is just my opinion.
I have children of 4, 8 and 12.

We miss the parks and the outdoors - yes going dune bashing is a fab activity - but not for a 4 year old!
We live on a compound - so the kids do get to cycle around the compound - but it's not the same.

Schools - just because you are paying alot doesn't make the education good.
We have some friends who are leaving because of this - they pay alot of money for their kids to go to what is supposedly a very good American school here - but after the last school year they are moving back to the US purely and simply because the quality of the education sucks.

But right now - If I was you - I would watch this space.
The end of July is going to see alot of rallies / demonstrations . sit-ins which always = trouble.
They want to get rid of the president and the MB.
So don't make any hasty decisions just yet - there is more trouble and strife on the way - both at the end of this month and when / if the elections go ahead towards the end of the year!!

Egypt may yet sink even further!!


----------



## Biffy

Sorry - I can't edit the above post - the end of JUNE will see the 'people' try to get rid of the President!


----------



## nouniii4

I am moving with my husband and toddler, to reside in 6th October region. Honestly, you can always manage to be happy anywhere you go. But Cairo and the US cannot be compared in 3 basic things: (1) Hygiene, (2) pollution, and (3) traffic & unorganized driving.
You can always manage. If your job offer is good, you can manage to find a nice house (houses are huge) in a nice compound. There are several good American/British schools for your kids. And you can have nice getaways on weekend based on where you live. People are also very friendly. But you also need to be ready for the 2 hours traffic jams, and requiring a driver to drive you around.
Good luck .


----------



## Klaus77

*Sorry but why are you all here???*

Can I ask you all an honest question, why are you all here if you all hate it so much? Is it the money??? I am sure there are better countries to love in and enjoy the life, as you are all talking about so much compromise.
I lived many years with my family in South America, and Europe, and Egypt. You all do one mistake, you compare the past with now, so again the question why are you accepting the offer of your company to move to a country you dislike???? 
Sorry but I don't get it!!!!,










meb01999 said:


> i wouldn't do it, unless you know for certain that you will be staying a limited time.
> 
> regarding schools, you get what you pay for, and the great schools cost a tremendous amount of money here.
> 
> the quality of life for children is just not comparable. it's doable, but it can be depressing knowing that you've given up very basic things that make a child's life happier and are instead having them grow up in a polluted, swarmy environment where the national cancer institute has just recently released a report that their childhood cancer rate is now 7 times that of the US.
> 
> anyway, i wouldn't do it again, that's for certain.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Klaus77 said:


> Can I ask you all an honest question, why are you all here if you all hate it so much? Is it the money??? I am sure there are better countries to love in and enjoy the life, as you are all talking about so much compromise.
> I lived many years with my family in South America, and Europe, and Egypt. You all do one mistake, you compare the past with now, so again the question why are you accepting the offer of your company to move to a country you dislike????
> Sorry but I don't get it!!!!,



I am here for the money.. 

People the whole world over complain more readily than praise.


----------



## Klaus77

Maiden, at least you are honest, by the way I still live in Edinburgh since 23 years, but moved now back to 6 th of October. I can assure you I still have my business in Scotland, as it's not for the weather....


----------



## nouniii4

Honestly, I don't hate it... You can be happy anywhere you go, it has its pros and cons. In Egypt, I can have a nanny for my baby, in Geneva for example, it's way more difficult.
Plus, for me, it's temporary until we relocate again. Once we get fully settled and meet new people, I'm sure it'll start to feel more like home. Everything is manageable.


----------



## meb01999

my husband is egyptian. due to many circumstances, we had to move the family to egypt 5 years ago. he hates it more than i do.


----------



## Klaus77

I left my native country Germany 35 years ago, once you left your old world and life behind you can not go back, I had many times a try to go back to my country, but hated it as it was not what I was used to in other countries. You can never settle again.
But I lived in Egypt in the early 80th for 4 years got married to my Egyptian wife and lived abroad over 32 years. We came regulary back to Egypt to see her family. We taken early retirement and build a villa in October city, in a compound and live here now very happily as our wish came through warm weather, nice people, and you can create your own world, and be happy, never compare what you had as you can't shange the past, but you can change the future. 
Good luck to you and your family, but you will one day see the god side of the move. 
Believe me, you can stay in touch, [email protected] hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Biffy

Mebo - snap!!

I met my Husband in Abu Dhabi, where I/we lived for 8 years, before gong to the UK.

We moved here just over 2 years ago for many different reasons - and am in the same situation as you. My husband hates it more than I do.
He has lived outside Egypt for such a very long time - coming on holiday / regular visits - but the reality of living here he hates.
I think he had this rose coloured vision of Egypt from when he was much younger, and coming as a visitor - even for extended periods just isn't the same as living here.

But to be honest when I went home to live in the UK - we settled in very quickly, and had no problems - it was still home to me.

My children have a calender and are desperate to circle a date when we will be moving back - they miss 'home' so much.


----------



## bermac

Klaus77 said:


> Maiden, at least you are honest, by the way I still live in Edinburgh since 23 years, but moved now back to 6 th of October. I can assure you I still have my business in Scotland, as it's not for the weather....


We love living in Cairo and Egypt. Sure there are issues but there are everywhere. The weather is great (much better than back home), the social life is great. We have many expat and Egyptian friends. I have more Egyptian friends than nationals any other place we have lives overseas. Egypt has many interesting things to see. Travel inside and out is easy and fantastic. Just got back from a great trip to Morocco and then a weekend in Beirut. Fruit and vegetables are great - way better than home. 

I feel sorry for the people who come for the money and hate Egypt. I work with a number of these and i avoid them like the plague as they drag everyone around them down. Life is too short to be unhappy.


----------



## shaks

We live in Dubai , my husband is Egyptian. We have decided to retire in Egypt but as both of us dislike Cairo due to pollution, traffic....we bought a place in Sokhna. I am still working and hubby has retired so we try to spend as much time as we can in Sokhna and we love it.


----------

